# Official Bulls @ Nets Tuesday, December 23, 2003, 6:30 pm cst.WGN, YES



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Offical Bulls @ Nets Tuesday, December 11, 2003, 6:30 pm cst.WGN, YES*

Predictions


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

I'll make a prediction once you change the date


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I hate picking the Bulls to lose every game, but ...

Nets 98
Bulls 93


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Nets 183
Bulls 178


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 73
Nets 88

It has gone from supporting the team to going for the ribs. If u say the bulls will lose every game u got a good hot at the ribs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WestHighHawk</b>!
> I'll make a prediction once you change the date


Boy, you're tuff.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Us rookies are tough :grinning: 

Bulls 88
Nets 85


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls 74 Nets 103


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Bulls 92.
Nets 86.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I just can't see the Bulls having a chance in this game.


Nets 100
Bulls 88


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Nets 93
Bulls 84


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Nets 136
Bulls 74

Brian Scalabrine with 42

Ill be at the game tomorrow


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 81
nets 74


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

In case anyone is wondering, this game is supposed to be on the national superstation broadcast. So keep an eye out.

Bulls 104
New Jersey 72

Take that Byron Scott.

Crawford leads all scorers with a dazzling 46 point effort that will have us back to talking about max contracts and the playoffs again.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

all games should be on WGN superstation so I wouldnt have to go through all sorts of hassles to watch the games in London.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Nets 136
> Bulls 74
> 
> ...


I know you were picking fun at him... but Scalabrine isn't that bad


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 85
Nets 82

Kirk - 18


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

It pains me to do this.....

Nets 99
Bulls 85


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I think we have a better chance against the Nets than we did against the Jazz. The Nets aren't as big but Kenyon Martin is still gonna have a field day and Jason Kidd may well get a triple-double tonight. I just can't see this team beating anybody right now. Too many injuries. When you've got to look to Linton Johnson, Rick Brunson, Jerome Williams and Antonio Davis for scoring, you're in trouble.

Nets 97
Bulls 86

When are curry and chandler due back??!!??


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I know you were picking fun at him... but Scalabrine isn't that bad


He is without a doubt the best 12th man in basketball. Ironically the Bulls played in NJ last year on Dec 23rd, a game I went to and Scalabrine played great. Thats where my prediction comes from. he owns the Bulls


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Nets 94
Bulls 82

Kidd 22, 10, 5


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Nets 110
Bulls 88


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I see no reason this won't be really ugly for us...

Nets - 109
Bulls - 78

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Nets 94
Bulls 87

High Scorer - Gill 19


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

110-97 nets

high scorer JC 24


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> He is without a doubt the best 12th man in basketball. Ironically the Bulls played in NJ last year on Dec 23rd, a game I went to and Scalabrine played great. Thats where my prediction comes from. he owns the Bulls


Good call. Scalabrine does a lot of things that you don't see in the boxscore. His offensive production is also limited because the indications are that coach Scott has not given him the freedom to shoot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nets are 13-13. First place in the Atlantic. 7-6 at home. So they are beatable. 6-4 last ten games. 
Shoot 43%. allow 43%. 33% in threes allow 37% 39.3 rebounds. allow 41.2 rebounds. 24.2 assists so they move the ball well. 9.4 steals. 15.5 t/o but they force, 17.2 88.7 pts a game. Allow, 88
They play serious D. 

Kenyon Martin *50%* 36% in threes. *10 rebounds*2.7 assists. 1.38 steals. 1.48 blks. 18 pts a game. 
Jason Kidd 38% 15.8 pts a game. 31% in threes. 6.3 rebounds. *9.4 assists*1.84 steals. *3.28 t/o*
Richard Jefferson 48% 15.4 pts 33% in threes. 5.8 rebounds. 3.4 assists. 1.38 steals. 
Kerry Kittles 43% 40% in threes. 3.7 rebounds. 2.7 assists. 2.12 steals. 

I have not figured up the stats for the bulls after 10 games. I will do so shortly. So you can pretty much go by last nights stats in the game thread. 

We lose. Too short handed to play NJ. 

93-80. NJ.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nets: 94
Bulls: 81

Gill: 15


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We're too shorthanded to run with the big boys right now.

Nets 103
Bulls 86


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> We lose. Too short handed to play NJ.
> ...


Nets have their own injury problems. Aaron Williams, the main C/PF backup is ruled out and starting Center Jason Collins is doubtful and if he doesn't play, KMart will start at C. Lucious Harris didn't play last game (injured/strained both his ankles) and Kidd (both knees), Martin (Calf, groin) and Rogers (hamstring) are all playing with injuries. The Nets actually had to sign NBDL Center Mikke Moore on sunday to bring in a healthy body on court. Having said that, Bulls are certainly much short-handed. In this war of attrition, the Nets still have enough firepower to win this one. The key for the Bulls will be to not crack under Nets' pressure defense. They are averaging 13 steals per game in their last three games. If you do committ a turnover, the key then is to get back on transition defense to stop the fastbreak.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nets 182
Bulls 37


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Nets 102 Bulls 80

Crawford with -4 points.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

I can't do this anymore! To win the contest you have to bet against the Beloved.

*I WON'T DO IT!!* 

Bulls 199
Nets 3


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

nets-89
bulls-66
bruson-65pts/1ast/3reb


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>max6216</b>!
> nets-89
> bulls-66
> bruson-65pts/1ast/3reb


haha 

I assume Brunson will be getting the famous "1 point assist"


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

On the road.
Against a better team.
In the 2nd of a back-to-back.
Playing shorthanded.

Oh yeah. We got this one.

Bulls 92
Nets 87


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey look! Will Perdue is broadcasting tonight! He's in place of Red Kerr, who had knee surgery. He sounds good so far.

Unfortunately, he's alongside Wayne "Slimmest of Margins" Larivee.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nater -- play by play?





Pretty please?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

UGH....not a good start. 

8-0 Nets. We have attempted 1 shot to their 5.

AD and JYD should not be starting together.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Please no pbp tonight.. lookin horrible already :laugh:


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

im watching this on the yes network and they are showing skiles's emotions and he looks very pissed right after the first turnover by hinrich. i think hes going to kill someone.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

All this team does is shoot jumpers. 

We need to bring in Fizer now.

12-2 Nets.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

i am switching between YES network.. and WGN watching the game.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

jeffries in


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look P A T H E T I C.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

16-2


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love the logic of Crawford running the offense for JYD and Davis jumpshots. 

We need to be running our offense more for Crawford and less for JYD. But maybe I'm just biased towards competitive basketball.

14-2.


This game is on national WGN TV. In case no one knew.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich is the man! Everytime I get to watch him he delivers a good game. 

Anyways, is Fizer healthy? We need him to have a good game desperatley.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

8-0 run 16-11


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

16-11 Nets. Hinrich carrying us right now.

btw, does Will Perdue suck or what? At least u could hear what Red Kerr was saying. This guy just mumbles to nobody.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chris Jefferies calling his own number tonight folks. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow a 9-0.. bet we go cold now!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 16-11 Nets. Hinrich carrying us right now.
> 
> btw, does Will Perdue suck or what? At least u could hear what Red Kerr was saying. This guy just mumbles to nobody.


Yeah Will Perdue is no Johnny Red Kerr. At least i could hear Red Kerr.

Hinrich needs to get Crawford into the game.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

16-13


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Will Purdue does suck, he says something like once every 2 minutes. Does he know hes calling this game? He just comes in with random statements..."Bulls dont give up"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

10-0 run by the Bulls.

3 point game.

Nets haven't scored a FG in the last 4 mins.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

jefreis playing well. davis not


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was one NASTY move by J-Kidd.

20-15 Nets.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

jefries 3 20-18


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

blount on fire 20-20 after first quarter


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TIE GAME at the end of first!

Can u believe it?

Chris Jeffries looked pretty good in that qtr.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

20 - 20 Tie Game aft 1 qtr


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice 18-4 run to end the quarter!!

How about Jeffries tonight? wow


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich looks good, Jamal needs to shoot more.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Good things seem to happenwhen Kirk has the ball in his hands. Good defense provided by Jeffries of the bench.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Is Jamal Crawford starting to suffer from Eddy Curry syndrome? I remember last season when Curry started getting any shot he wanted, and scored in the post easily. This season, hes getting those same easy shots, but hes missing consistently. It seems like the shots Jamal was making before, are the same ones hes missed pretty consistently in the last few games. That last jumper in the lane was uncontested, and he missed it badly. What gives?!?!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC is in one horrid shooting slump. Missing routine jumpers he usually makes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Is Jamal Crawford starting to suffer from Eddy Curry syndrome? I remember last season when Curry started getting any shot he wanted, and scored in the post easily. This season, hes getting those same easy shots, but hes missing consistently. It seems like the shots Jamal was making before, are the same ones hes missed pretty consistently in the last few games. That last jumper in the lane was uncontested, and he missed it badly. What gives?!?!


You can't say anything conclusively. He' hasn't really been given the ball in a position to score most of the night.

He's playing fine. Haven't heard a peep from his man on offense.

Hinrich should set him up better. I think it's important to get your scorer into a little bit of a rhythm early. But Hinrich keeps looking Crawford off in favor of our big men shooting jumpers.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> JC is in one horrid shooting slump. Missing routine jumpers he usually makes.


It doesn't help that many of his shots are ill-advised. He is also fading away on his jumper when he doesn't have to. Right now he's still doing some dumb things. Did you see the turnover he had in the first Q when he tried to force some weird crossover in traffic and was called for traveling? Things like that have to frustrate the hell out of Skiles.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't help that many of his shots are ill-advised. He is also fading away on his jumper when he doesn't have to. Right now he's still doing some dumb things. Did you see the turnover he had in the first Q when he tried to force some weird crossover in traffic and was called for traveling? Things like that have to frustrate the hell out of Skiles.


You're wrong. He hasn't taken any bad shots. He's even taken it to the hole. he's playing very much within the offense. And I think he got held and that's why he traveled. Should have been a foul.

And no. I don't think Skiles is frustrated with Crawford. He played him his normal minutes. Took Hinrich out first.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm going to say this, and I hope I'm wrong---but noticed two things about KH in the first Q.

1. Some of KH's teammates actually refused to pass the ball to him when he _was wide open_.
and
2. Jamals bad shots seem to follow KH's scoring.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> You're wrong. He hasn't taken any bad shots.


What game are you watching?

Granted, he connected on one (bad shot) but he has definately taken a couple of groaners.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> You're wrong. He hasn't taken any bad shots. He's even taken it to the hole. he's playing very much within the offense. And I think he got held and that's why he traveled. Should have been a foul.
> 
> And no. I don't think Skiles is frustrated with Crawford. He played him his normal minutes. Took Hinrich out first.


I agree hes not taking bad shots. I just dont understand why hes missing shots that he usually makes with ease. Its not a knock on Crawford, I JUST WANT HIM TO START MAKING THE SHOTS! :yes: 

Meanwhile, Martin is trying bring the house down here.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is E-Rob injured again? I just hate the sight of Linton getting valuable mins. on the floor.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I'm going to say this, and I hope I'm wrong---but noticed two things about KH in the first Q.
> 
> 1. Some of KH's teammates actually refused to pass the ball to him when he _was wide open_.
> ...


I saw Hinrich refusing to pass Crawford the ball. But I don't know what you're calling a bad shot from Crawford. He's taking shots he usually can make. And ones that he should be encouraged to take. they've all been within the offense pretty much.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Took Hinrich out first.


The *rookie* needed a breather after *carrying the team* by *scoring* AND *running the offense*.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> What game are you watching?
> ...


This may be why you hate Jamal so much. Do you not understand the type of shots that Crawford can make and is most effective at? Drink a little less of that haterade before watching these games. The only really questionable shot was his pull up at the top of the key without first running the ball through the offense. But the rest of them came off of passes from his teammates and him creating space for his shot. They have all been shots that Jamal can make.

How do you define a bad shot by Crawford?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

haha @ JC wishing merry christmas. That looked so forced, I wonder if he was reading from a card.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich just ignored an open JC on the break to throw a pass to JYD - who bricked an ugly looking contested 17 footer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> The *rookie* needed a breather after *carrying the team* by *scoring* AND *running the offense*.


He's "carrying the team" because he refuses to pass to anyone but JYD or Antonio Davis. What type of point guard refuses to utilize his best offensive option? Why can Crawford create for Hinrich, but Hinrich can't create for Crawford?

I'm not sure if it's intentional, or Kirk just can't see the whole floor. I'm getting the impression the mroe and more I watch Kirk that he has very average court vision. He's a good passer. But he doesn't see the floor quickly enough yet. He has missed Jamal wide open in the corner for 3's quite a few times tonight. Where Jamal routinely finds Kirk for those looks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great hustle by Hinrich there.

35-34 Nets.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That was a hell of a hustle play by Kirk, I loved how he followed his shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kirk made his first pass to Crawford all night.

Crawford drives and dishes to Hinrich for the 3. Hinrich gets own rebound score it and a foul.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> This may be why you hate Jamal so much. Do you not understand the type of shots that Crawford can make and is most effective at? Drink a little less of that haterade before watching these games. The only really questionable shot was his pull up at the top of the key without first running the ball through the offense. But the rest of them came off of passes from his teammates and him creating space for his shot. They have all been shots that Jamal can make.
> ...


Read the board. I don't hate (there was a bad three by JC) JC (awesome three point play by KH) I just think he could play better. He takes shots that MJ wouldn't have taken.

You just like the guy so much that anything negative is construed as undue criticism. I guees KH should stop scoring and do more feeding, right?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I love the logic of Crawford running the offense for JYD and Davis jumpshots.
> 
> We need to be running our offense more for Crawford and less for JYD. But maybe I'm just biased towards competitive basketball.
> ...


i have wgn ...but no YES(the nets network) so i cant see the game because its blacked out on wgn 

this sucks


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> He has missed Jamal wide open in the corner for 3's quite a few times tonight.


He was probably looking for a high percentage shot.

Also the PG's job.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm surprised they keep preaching the "follow the shot" concept. Thats actually a bad thing for a point guard because if you dont get it then its an easy fast break.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Read the board. I don't hate (there was a bad three by JC) JC (awesome three point play by KH) I just think he could play better. He takes shots that MJ wouldn't have taken.
> ...


All I'm seeing is that one guys says Jamal is taking bad shots, and the next thing it's passed along like the gospel. I'm offering another viewpoint. That Crawford is playing within what Skiles wants tonight and with the exception of 1 or 2 shots there hasn't been very much that's even been questionable about his shot selection tonight. He's taking his shots, they just aren't falling.

I think his slump is being perpetuated by the fact taht there is no consistency to the looks he gets. It doesn't look like we're running anything for him to get an easy basket.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Crawford gets in the lane, misses an easy one again. I dont know whats up with him lately.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh my lord, that pass by Kidd was sick!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I'm going to say this, and I hope I'm wrong---but noticed two things about KH in the first Q.
> 
> 1. Some of KH's teammates actually refused to pass the ball to him when he _was wide open_.
> ...


I've noticed both as well. Especially #1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ThAT zone *** sucked. They nailed down 3 straight WIDE OPEN 3's.

46-38 Nets at Halftime.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Oh my lord, that pass by Kidd was sick!


No ****. That is passing folks. the ball was in his hands for less than a tenth of a second.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

As this game goes to halftime, the Spurs-Clippers game starts! This is cool. Clippers and Spurs, two of my favorite teams in the league to watch.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> I think his slump is being perpetuated by the fact taht there is no consistency to the looks he gets. It doesn't look like we're running anything for him to get an easy basket.


Keeping in rhythm with the "win at all costs" theory you subscribe to according to the other thread, futuristxen, why SHOULD Kirk be passing to Jamal, when Jamal is 1-8 today, and right around 30% for the freaking month of December? If we want to win NOW, shouldn't we just have Jamal not shoot at all, seeing as how he can't seem to be able to hit the ocean from the beach?

There seems to be some contradiction in your desires.

P.S. IMO, Kirk should of course still be passing to JC, and JC should still be taking (smart) shots. But my opinions are incidental to what appears to be a conflict of interests on behalf of yourself.

Win now vs. let Jamal shoot...which is it?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Crawford gets in the lane, misses an easy one again. I dont know whats up with him lately.


nba.com says Jamal is 1-9, including 0-3 from the three point line.

Blount is 3 of 4 and AD is 3 of 6.


Higher percentage targets. KH leads the team in scoring, shooting 5 of 9.


But thats just the stat guy drinking "haterade".


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls getting some minutes from Jeffries. He helped them tonight. 

Hinrich a good game. Jamal 1-9, still shooting jumpers. He did get close to the goal twice but pulled up for jumpers and missed both. He did finally at the 52 second mark take if strong to the hoop. He missed but AD followed. 

Bulls 43%. Hinrich 12 pts. NJ has three guys in double figures. We have 9 t/o. AD has 7 first half rebounds. 2 blks, 

JC 3 pts 2 t/o 1 assist.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh please get better Curry and Tyson, watching the offense run through Antonio and JYD is painful. What's with Davis' jumpshot? It starts at his knees, talk about wasted motion and a guards delight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

watching the game. BBL!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Whats the mantra for shooters when your shot isn't dropping?

Do something else to help the team.

Jamal has 1 assist and 1 rebound and 1 rebound and 0 steals.

But we shouldn't criticize him, right? Wrong.



I want more than than anything for him to turn it around, but tonight he's stinking it up.

Maybe he *does* need to have the ball in his hand as a PG to be effective...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Distributing the ball to JC means only so much when you consider what happens with the ball after it is distributed.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I dont want JC to stop shooting, I want him to start hitting. I dont hate JC and I know his ability, and it pains me to see him missing these easy buckets.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

He needs to take it hard to the hole, get fouled (knocked on his tail) and get some FT's.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Keeping in rhythm with the "win at all costs" theory you subscribe to according to the other thread, futuristxen, why SHOULD Kirk be passing to Jamal, when Jamal is 1-8 today, and right around 30% for the freaking month of December? If we want to win NOW, shouldn't we just have Jamal not shoot at all, seeing as how he can't seem to be able to hit the ocean from the beach?
> ...


If you think win now and let jamal shoot are two oppposing things then I can't offer you much. We can win this game going away if Jamal breaks out of his slump. Which he won't with the looks we're giving him. Hinrich should realize this and try and get Jamal something easy and open. Granted, he can't shoot the shot for himself, but I remember when Hinrich was struggling with his shot, Jamal still went to him with the ball. It's about having confidence in your teammates.

If Jamal continues to shoot in the second half what he did in the first half...we won't win.

Get him going. And we can win this game.

I like Kirk's aggressiveness tonight. I think if he's going to play this way tonight, moving Jamal to the point might be the best move. If Kirk isn't going to create for Jamal, let Jamal create for Kirk.

Also. Even though he's struggling, Jamal is going to the basket.

Of Jamal's 3 3-pointers, one of them was a full court heave. I only actually remember one 3 he took... so the other 3 may have also been a long distance heave.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

MONEY FOR JC! WOO


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Keeping in rhythm with the "win at all costs" theory you subscribe to according to the other thread, futuristxen, why SHOULD Kirk be passing to Jamal, when Jamal is 1-8 today, and right around 30% for the freaking month of December?


Because getting the team's best scorer going would probably be more conducive to winning than getting the ball to Lint and JYD for jumpshots.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

We have no post game without Eddy. Antonio is never within 5 feet of the basket when he gets the ball and the have JYD taking jump shots. good freekin grief.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

JC starting the half well.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> I think if he's going to play this way tonight, moving Jamal to the point might be the best move.


I quit. You're insane.

But a quick start for JC. Good (awesome three point play for KH!)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Watching Davis and Jamal run the pick and roll, can you imagine if Crawford was running that with Vlad or Rashard Lewis?

That would be a money play everytime down.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Will Perdue just commented that Kidd told the Bulls bench that it was over, I hope the Bulls have enough pride to shove it down his wife beating throat.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Kidd just looked at the Bulls bench and said "It's Over".

We need a star to say "No, it isn't."


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT:
Cleveland is tied with New Orleans in the 4th. Looking for their 3rd win in a row.

On topic.

Kidd is killing us. He doesn't want to be shown up by Kirk.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Crawford answers:




"Meow"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kendall Gill sucks. 

And i still don't understand Y the Bulls don't wanna get JC going. Everything is so tough for him right now.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> OT:
> Cleveland is tied with New Orleans in the 4th. Looking for their 3rd win in a row.
> 
> ...


He was shown up by JWill last year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Crawford answers:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. You're not biased at all GB. It's stuff like this that makes it hard to take you seriously.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally a screen n' roll involving JC-AD that actually worked.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Somebody just took a bad shot and Brunson is coming in for them...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Skiles tells Jamal to grab some bench after another poor shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damn it. Crawford makes a beautiful play with Davis. Then comes down and takes his first real bad shot of the game. Good night Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We got 'em right where we want 'em. Lull them to sleep with Crawford and then finish 'em off with Brunson.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OT Cleveland leading 77-76 against NO despite James having a 5-20 shooting night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> We got 'em right where we want 'em. Lull them to sleep with Crawford and then finish 'em off with Brunson.


:laugh: 
Brunson is the man.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> OT Cleveland leading 77-76 against NO despite James having a 5-20 shooting night.


I'm telling you people. That trade fixed a lot of wrongs for that team. This is a Paul Silas team now. They are not a team you want to play anymore. Tough Hardnosed team. They will be tough in the playoffs.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Was it just that camera angle or did Jeffries look like Dikembe dribbling that ball?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The lineup on the floor right now is a joke.

Chris Jefferies is the best offensive option right now.(that's a sentence I never thought I would ever type...ever.)


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

The Bulls were about to inbound the ball, under their own basket, with :02 on the shot clock.

In the background, you could see Skiles yelling and pointing. Apparently frustrated at not being understood, he just shook his head, wiped his face, and headed back to the bench.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The lineup on the floor right now is a joke.
> 
> Chris Jefferies is the best offensive option right now.(that's a sentence I never thought I would ever type...ever.)


What we need is for JYD to chuck up some 3's to get us back in the game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The lineup on the floor right now is a joke.
> 
> Chris Jefferies is the best offensive option right now.(that's a sentence I never thought I would ever type...ever.)



Actually, it's Hinrich.


What's that drink called?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT: Lebron James is the best player perimeter player in the league.

Bar none.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

what's the score


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, we seriously miss Curry and Chandler. People can knock them both all they want, but the post offense and defense is absolutely horrible.

If they get it in the paint, provided they don't close their eyes, you can count it. Then there is Antonio posting up at 13 feet... #34 eh? looks a lot like Charles Oakley and his elbow J, minus the accuracy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw Hinrich is clearly in awe of Jeffries and Brunson. Look how he defers to them for guidance. Jeffries is making a fool of the toronto GM.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Do the Nets look this exciting against everyone or is it just against us? It seems every stinkin time we play these guys the pull off spectacular plays.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn, Kirk needs to quit the stupid stuff ASAP. Kidd is good, but don't feed it to him on a silver frickin' platter!!!

Interested to see if JC plays in the 4th quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jeffries smartly, tried to break Jefferson's hand with his jump shot. He knows that Jefferson needs his hands to play basketball.

He's a thinking man's Bernard King out there.

Forget Jamal Crawford. Rick Brunson is out there putting on his own dribbling exhibition.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Skiles is waving the white flag. He's taken Brunson out and put Jamal back in. So much for sending a message. It's garbage time.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> what's the score


\

76-60 with 11 minutes left.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

man the Bulls have become the buttcrack of the league. We are terrible.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> man the Bulls have become the buttcrack of the league. We are terrible.


 My butt crack is offended.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> \
> 
> 76-60 with 11 minutes left.


would help to know who's who.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

11 to 2 for NJ in the 4th, 83-62 with 7:42 left.

We need a post game. Santa, please deliver Eddy Curry back ASAP. I've been a good boy.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> would help to know who's who.


Not really, you should know better.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is it really fair to charge full NBA price for tickets to watch only one NBA team play in the game?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cleveland won tonight. 97-86 over New Orleans.

James with 22 and 5 on a poor shooting night. But he stepped up when they needed him.

They are for real folks.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

OT: Spurs putting on a clinic against the Clippers. 52-34 almost halftime. Their defense is amazing.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Is it really fair to charge full NBA price for tickets to watch only one NBA team play in the game?


No, which is why the Bulls pretty much offer 2 for 1 on most of their tickets.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Cleveland won tonight. 97-86 over New Orleans.
> 
> James with 22 and 5 on a poor shooting night. But he stepped up when they needed him.
> ...


Cleveland 9-17
Bulls 7-20


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Bulls and their announcers suck. Will Perdue is horr-ible.

The Bulls tonight were sad. This is not an NBA team anymore. Skiles better figure something out real quick. He's grasping at straws now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

At least we're winning games and not getting blown out, like before the trade with Toronto.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Robert Pack is schooling us.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> At least we're winning games and not getting blown out, like before the trade with Toronto.


the bulls are down by over 15 ...isn't that a blowout?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I really think it is time for the Bulls to re-evaluate all the talent on their roster. 

I don't believe Curry, Crawford and Chandler will ever lead them to the promised land (in this case the promise land is the 2nd round of the playoffs). I would keep Chandler and let Curry and Crawford test the free agent waters.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hinrich benched for walking upcourt on defense...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Robert Pack is schooling us.


Yeah, our awesome interior D is making it difficult to get to the bucket.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Hinrich benched for walking upcourt on defense...


lol. Crawford saw Brunson get off the bench and immediately started to get pissed. 

Brunson is like a perverse version of Pavlov's dog experiments.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> the bulls are down by over 15 ...isn't that a blowout?


Sarcasm.

The trade not only lost us quality players, but depleted our roster of anyone useful at SF, backup SG/PG, etc. Now if we want to make a trade, we've got guys like Jeffries and Brunson to offer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> I really think it is time for the Bulls to re-evaluate all the talent on their roster.
> 
> I don't believe Curry, Crawford and Chandler will ever lead them to the promised land (in this case the promise land is the 2nd round of the playoffs). I would keep Chandler and let Curry and Crawford test the free agent waters.


I would hope for Curry and Crawford's sake that you are right. There is a losing culture here that makes it impossible to succeed for anyone but Rick Brunson. We are a joke franchise. Jerry Krause is an evil evil man for what he promised and what he delievered.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Sarcasm.
> ...


but its pax's stamp on the franchise


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Skiles rewards for hard work*

Listening to Perdue talk about ERobbery's lack of effort has me thinking that Fizer must be working just as hard as Robinson. 
DNP Fizer?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So...is anyone untouchable on this team?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> but its pax's stamp on the franchise


Paxson is not exactly looking like Joe Dumars as a GM these days. He's not even looking as good as Krause.

Gosh, "looking good" and "Krause" in the same sentence. Yech.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> So...is anyone untouchable on this team?


What do you think?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Crawford 2/14


I'd suggest KH did enough to get him the ball, he just didn't do enough with it.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you think?


No one is untouchable


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No one is untouchable


Ditto. No arguement from me.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you think?


I'd trade anybody but KH, TC, CJ, LJ and probably EC in a heartbeat.

And I'd move the above after I had 3 or 4 heartbeats to make sure the we were getting some value in return.

The rights to Kelly Tripucka for E-Rob?

Surrrreee!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Crawford 2/14
> 
> 
> I'd suggest KH did enough to get him the ball, he just didn't do enough with it.


KH passed Jamal the ball a grand total of 3 times. None of those times were passes to him in a position to succeed.

Crawford may need his teammates to set him up as well as he sets them up if he's going to get out of this slump.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

*In the blink of an eye, everything can change:*

into the STINK OF A STY! :hurl:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Crawford may need his teammates to set him up


Then we need a new number one option on offense. It's ludicrous for any "elite" player in the backcourt to need his teammates to set him up so he can be successful.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

well at least I can now watch Brand put up 18, 8 , 2 and 2 at the half with the consolation that he isn't that special.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd trade anybody but KH, TC, CJ, LJ and probably EC in a heartbeat.
> ...


I admire your valueing of LJ and CJ. But I hate to tell you, Paxson couldn't trade either of those guys, even if he wanted to. LJ doesn't belong in the league. And CJ is at best a 12th man on a mediocre team.

What's value for Linton Johnson? A nice armchair?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: In the blink of an eye, everything can change:*



> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> into the STINK OF A STY! :hurl:


Yup.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> KH passed Jamal the ball a grand total of 3 times. None of those times were passes to him in a position to succeed.
> ...


OH... GIVE IT A REST. 

Crawford has shot like absolute crap the last 5 games... tonight he did play decent defense and had a couple nice passes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey---

Assuming we want to keep building around the two big men from HS, doesn't that make Hinrich our most tradable asset?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Then we need a new number one option on offense. It's ludicrous for any "elite" player in the backcourt to need his teammates to set him up so he can be successful.


If you think Jamal was the number one option on offense tonight, you're watching a diffrent game.

Now you're the one who is being insane, GB.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I admire your valueing of LJ and CJ. But I hate to tell you, Paxson couldn't trade either of those guys, even if he wanted to. LJ doesn't belong in the league. And CJ is at best a 12th man on a mediocre team.
> ...


Did you not read the whole post or are you just looking for something to harangue about?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Hey---
> 
> Assuming we want to keep building around the two big men from HS, doesn't that make Hinrich our most tradable asset?


NO!

He is the only one on this team capable of getting them the ball!


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Paxson is not exactly looking like Joe Dumars as a GM these days. He's not even looking as good as Krause.
> ...


...and how good did Kiki Vandeweghe look last season? Amazing how brilliant a guy gets when he's handed Carmello Anthony (thanks to Detroit) and his center has been healthy all season for the first time in his 8 year career. 

Bottom line, sometimes everyone needs a few things to break the right way. JWill's accident, Chandler's back, Pippen's knee, Curry's knee...saying Paxson's had a few challenges to overcome during his first nine months on the job might be considered a bit of an understatement.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> If you think Jamal was the number one option on offense tonight, you're watching a diffrent game.
> ...


I was right. You're just looking for something to harrass me about.

 

Only because he couldn't handle the weight. Is he in a slump, or are teams defending him well?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Then we need a new number one option on offense. It's ludicrous for any "elite" player in the backcourt to need his teammates to set him up so he can be successful.


You just answered the real problem in that Crawford is no No.1 option and he most likely never will be, especially if your best move is a floater to the basket.

Edit: He is a good complementary player but he is no lead guy IMO.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and how good did Kiki Vandeweghe look last season? Amazing how brilliant a guy gets when he's handed Carmello Anthony (thanks to Detroit) and his center has been healthy all season for the first time in his 8 year career.
> ...


I don't think any of those guys will make any difference at all for us.

Pax had his hand on the stick and could have made any number of moves to improve the team and give it a real chance to win ballgames.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> NO!
> ...


Ok...but what could our 1st rounder and KH bring us?

(I agree with you, btw)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> KH passed Jamal the ball a grand total of 3 times. None of those times were passes to him in a position to succeed.
> ...


B.S.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Norm Van lier, dissappointed in e-rob. 

Said JC has some good looks, some bad shots, the shot is not dropping. He is worried about JC. Agreed with the benching last night. Suppose to come ready to play. No excuse. Said we are short handed but has to get the point across. Set down until you get it. Come back and play with some heart. (his wording)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> OH... GIVE IT A REST.
> ...


Chill out homey. Go have some egg knog and come back with some holiday cheer. There was no reason to come all with the caps lock at me.

But yeah I agree. I'm through talking on this broken record. I'm through watching this **** team make a mockery of the franchise I grew up on. I'll be back when we have a team out there, instead of Rick Frickin Brunson and Christ Jeffries as the game MVPs. This team is worthless right now and not worth this much conversation. Let's see what we have when Pippen, Chandler and Curry come back.

Until then. Ta ta.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> 
> 
> You just answered the real problem in that Crawford is no No.1 option and he most likely never will be, especially if your best move is a floater to the basket.
> ...


Who else agree with this?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Who else agree with this?


I do. He is struggling to be the man.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Skiles rewards for hard work*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Listening to Perdue talk about ERobbery's lack of effort has me thinking that Fizer must be working just as hard as Robinson.
> DNP Fizer?


LOL! I think they've both become as useful as a 6th digit.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Hey---
> 
> Assuming we want to keep building around the two big men from HS, doesn't that make Hinrich our most tradable asset?


I hope Paxson has a plan B. Because all I've heard him say about TC and EC are that they are the future of this team. 

I'm starting to doubt their abilites as the foundation of this team. First of all, Chandler's a gimp and Curry doesn't have the heart or brain.

I hope he isn't saving money in order to pay both of them max contracts. Trading one of them isn't out of the question.

To answer your question, Hinrich shouldn't be traded. Despite his recent struggles, Crawford and probably Curry and Chandler are our most tradeable assets.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and how good did Kiki Vandeweghe look last season? Amazing how brilliant a guy gets when he's handed Carmello Anthony (thanks to Detroit) and his center has been healthy all season for the first time in his 8 year career.
> ...


I do think a nice SF would help this team.


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

Chris Jefferies really didnt play a bad game tonight 12 points 4 boards and 2 assists. Ive never really been able to see him play cuz i dont live in chicago, but he didnt really seem to be as bad as everyone says he is. he had a lot of energy and hustle


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok...but what could our 1st rounder and KH bring us?
> ...


I think a lot less then you would imagine because teams know we are in need, therefore the price for everything goes up. It would take Curry and Tyson coming back and us playing well to drive the value of KH up even more.

I'm perfectly content waiting for the returns of Curry and Chandler. People who bash Eddy need to look at what happened tonight and realize how much we need his post game and then look on the other end and realize how much we need Tyson's defense.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kobe4King</b>!
> Chris Jefferies really didnt play a bad game tonight 12 points 4 boards and 2 assists. Ive never really been able to see him play cuz i dont live in chicago, but he didnt really seem to be as bad as everyone says he is. he had a lot of energy and hustle


Jeffries has always been known as a scorer. However, seeing him tonight verified what I had been wondering, with that being him losing considerable speed and quickness with that knee injury he suffered his senior year.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

assuming people still think there is going to be a lux tax, which sounds like a fairy tale now, then Fizer, JC and Blount are tradable players with some value cause they are in the last years of their contract. Kirk is probably the last guy to be traded. he has earned it. Chandler or Curry is probably not going anywhere, though I would certainly atleast see what they could get. This team needs an overhaul. I think it needs an overhaul from JR on down but Lets start with the players.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Peace out


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Who else agree with this?


I do. He certainly isn't a main guy at this point, may never be. Thats one of the big flaws of the Toronto trade. We have no guy we can count on to score very night, plus we have plenty of guys who we can count on to *not * provide any scoring.

Just a quick question about whether an elite backcourt guy should have to be set up to score: would you consider Reggie Miller to have been an elite player?


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh, one more thing about JC. 

Some may say that he needs his teamates to try setting him up more, but doesn't that go against the previous argument that he's suffering partly as a result of having to adjust to catch and shoot situations?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Personally, I'm at a complete lack for words now. Two weeks ago I thought Crawford was the mack daddy of perimeter players in the league, just waiting to blow up under a new coach. I wasn't the only one, he was being compared to Jordan in the papers.

Now he's getting compared to Corey Benjamin, regularly. And I agree.

Am I that fairweather of a fan? Two weeks I go from so high to so low on one guy? Granted, the effort has faded a bit from 2 weeks ago to coincide with the fact that his shots have completely stopped falling, but that's just a rookie error, something to be coached through. Jamal is no rookie---absolutely correct. And there are no excuses anymore, unfortunately.

Paxson made a trade for effort. He got it for about 4 games. Now, we have a less talented roster with no scoring options and the same effort we had a month and a half ago.

What do we do, really? I truly believe if this time were to win 3 in a row they'd go on a tear because wins do wonders for confidence and confidence breeds effort. But honestly, does anyone see us winning 3 games in a row this season?

How big is Tyson coming back really going to be? He's Captain Effort, but also Captain Injury. What good is it if he comes back only to reinjure himself overplaying? Maybe with Tyson back his effort will be infectious and get the whole team to play at a higher level, but that's such a small possibility.

So what do we do? Blow it up again? Say so all you want, but we don't have any tradeable assets. But at the same time, everyone we've traded from Chicago has flourished, it's almost as if we are the bad minor league team that stocks the rosters of winning major league teams for pennies on the dollar.

Personally, I feel like I always have some answer or another for what the Bulls need to do to get back to championship years. But for once, I don't, and I think a lot of you don't either.

Guess this is a good chance to think about the sad state of the Bulls. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

At this point i dont blame alot of you for turning on Jamal. He definitely deserves lots of criticism for his play.

I still believe in Jamal though, he needs to learn some harsh lessons before its all said and done, but i still believe hes going to be a top 10 player in the league at some point


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> Just a quick question about whether an elite backcourt guy should have to be set up to score: would you consider Reggie Miller to have been an elite player?


I was searching my mind for exception. 

Reggies *best* shot came off of the catch and shoot, but I can remember plenty of times where he put in the floor and headed for the hoop.

But he was one of those weird ones, like Bird.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I was searching my mind for exception.
> ...


Cool.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Personally, I'm at a complete lack for words now. Two weeks ago I thought Crawford was the mack daddy of perimeter players in the league, just waiting to blow up under a new coach. I wasn't the only one, he was being compared to Jordan in the papers.
> 
> Now he's getting compared to Corey Benjamin, regularly. And I agree.
> ...


:clap: :rock: :wave: :headbang: :frenchy: :wordyo: :king:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Kidd just looked at the Bulls bench and said "It's Over".


I think that was for Skiles in particular


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Something has been brewing in the back of my mind for a few seasons that I never wanted to vocalize. It's always been there but I never spoke the words out loud. Until last night...

I hate the Nets. They are my least favorite team and....it's hard to say it but....if they played the Lakers in the finals I would *root for the Lakers.*

What a loathsome bunch of *****s this Nets team has. UGH!!!

Jefferson should be a huge star because he has the dunking ability of Vince Carter but he has the court demeanor and personality of a pile of laundry. He seems like the worst kind of guy. Not the Bully but the guy who hung out with the Bully and got in one last kick on the weakling before the teacher came out. 

Kidd loves to get coaches fired. Maybe it's a power trip. Who knows? He has beaten his wife in the past. He's the best pg in the NBA and fans don't even vote him into the AS game because he's vanilla. He can't even get people to come to the arena in NJ but that doesn't stop him and his hag from making demands on the franchise. I hope they do move the Nets to Brooklyn just to show Ike that he isn't running the show.

Martin looks like he treats women like prostitutes. Has sex with them, punches them in the back of the head, throws money on their back and then leaves. Not to mention the hilarity of someone having a life threatening kidney ailment. He and Bully sidekick found that hysterical.

The only guy I like on the Nets is Kittles. 

Sorry about that rant but the more I see the Nets the more I can't stand them. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Something has been brewing in the back of my mind for a few seasons that I never wanted to vocalize. It's always been there but I never spoke the words out loud. Until last night...
> 
> I hate the Nets. They are my least favorite team and....it's hard to say it but....if they played the Lakers in the finals I would *root for the Lakers.*
> ...


Wow, so much hatred:grinning: 

I wish the Bulls get Curry and Chandler healthy soon and get Fizer back as well. The rook point guard is doing just fine although he could distribute the ball a bit more. Last but not the least, may Crawford begin to connect his shots with more regularity. 
Tough time to be a Bulls fan. You guys have seen better, deserve better. Maybe this christmas and the new year will bring some good news. Your patience and support will be rewarded.

Merry Christmas !

:wiz: :lucky: :gopray:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Sorry about the hatred! :laugh: 

I've been sick the last few days. I'm taking the Bulls shortcomings out on the Nets but...I really do dislike them!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Sorry about the hatred! :laugh:
> 
> I've been sick the last few days. I'm taking the Bulls shortcomings out on the Nets but...I really do dislike them!


I haven't laughed so hard in days.

Merry Christmas Ike...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Sorry about the hatred! :laugh:
> 
> I've been sick the last few days. I'm taking the Bulls shortcomings out on the Nets but...I really do dislike them!


You shouldn't beat around the bush like you do, LOL tell us what you think of the Nets!! LOL. 

No need to apologize.


----------

